# DRO Installs on Mill and Lathe



## SeeWell (Oct 26, 2015)

Minor jobs but these were my first orders of business before going too much further building anything.  My mill came with a vertical DRO so just needed to add X and Y.  I used the igaging units which are inexpensive and as it turns out incredibly easy to install.  I cut them to size, drilled and tapped 3 holes for each and that is the complete process.  Accuracy seems to be well within the manufacturers claims and I would highly recommend them.  I picked up some aluminum to make a guard for the X axis install and may refit a whole new chip guard since the stock one seems to be lacking coverage.


----------



## Janger (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice install. How did you drill the holes? With a hand drill? And the threading?


----------



## SeeWell (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes I just used a hand drill and then used an extension on my tap to get into the holes. I was simply trying to avoid taking the whole thing apart for just 6 holes and it worked quite well.  Moving the mill table along its axis allowed for plenty of room to get in with the tools. All in all took me a couple hours install and cost about $75 for the mill DRO's


----------



## Tom O (Oct 29, 2015)

I bought a 4 axis one a couple years ago from dro pro's for my craftex mill it works good and it wasn't too bad converting the quill either.


----------

